# Coolest iPod Ever



## twister (Oct 8, 2002)

If i get me one of these iSkins my iPod would be the coolest iPod around.

http://www.iskin4ipod.com/

Humm Glow Worm or Frogger?

Twister


----------



## JetwingX (Oct 8, 2002)

Glow Worm is ugly!
go with frogger


----------



## plastic (Oct 8, 2002)

I will still go for the classic Frost...  I want to preserve the look of the snowy iPod. My preference. 

But if I am only given a choice between those two you mentioned... then Frogger it is... Glow Worm looks dodgey after a while.


----------



## senne (Oct 9, 2002)

the white one, respects the original design of the iPod.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 9, 2002)

I have to go with the consensus and say frost. Maybe blue mist.  I think the last 5 colors look a little more tasteful and fit the iPod a little better


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 9, 2002)

After dropping my iPod the day I bought it ... I purchased an iSkin (Frost) and I love it. Fits like a glove and really does a good job of protecting. I dropped it again just a few days ago and didn't even flinch. In addition to protecting my investment it keeps my iPod from sliding off my lap while operating in the car and stays put when it's in my pocket.


----------



## twister (Oct 9, 2002)

Has anyone seen them for sale anywhere? I'm more likely to buy one at CompUSA or the Apple Store.

Twister


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 9, 2002)

They do carry them at CrapUSA here where I live, but they don't have any colors yet.


----------



## Anim8r (Oct 10, 2002)

I had one, but they attract dust and dirt like nobody's business.

I got myself the Xtrememac kit and love it!


----------



## plastic (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for sharing. Can post the link?


----------



## Anim8r (Oct 10, 2002)

http://www.xtrememac.com/

Everything you need to use your iPod pretty much anywhere.


----------



## plastic (Oct 10, 2002)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 12, 2002)

my "dream" is to mount my ipod in my car somehow (like in the dashboard or near the cd player), then go on a month long road trip. has anyone done this or something similar? please post pics.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 12, 2002)

Well... if something similar includes building a small single board computer using linux and mpg123, hiding it in the interior panels in the hatch of my camaro and wiring up an infrared controller to control everything, yea, I guess I've done it 
Believe me... doing this with an ipod would be both easier and cheaper.  Of course I do have a 60 gig HD in my comp.

I have the only 802.11 wired Camaro SS in the county!
Sorry,  no pics right now. I'm at work.


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 12, 2002)

Yeah I have plans for both an in-car ipod installation and a moveable xserve terminal using two flat screens pulled off of the new imacs. Unfortunately I have no time and no money. For now I just plug the ipod into the home stereo and call it quits.

Incidentally, has anyone used one of those FM transmitters for their ipod/walkman? Living in a saturated city like Dallas, I wonder if there would be a ton of interference.

Dave

Edit: The camero sounds like the real definition of wardriving!


----------



## twister (Oct 13, 2002)

Yea i got my iPod mounted in my car pretty cool like.  When i'm sober i'll explain more.

Twister


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *
> 
> Edit: The camaro sounds like the real definition of wardriving! *



Hopefully I'll get that serious with it later... right now I only have a small keypad and IR remote as control.  and a 2x40 LCD display to scroll ID3 tag information and a small graphic EQ.   The wireless LAN is only for mounting my SMB share on my desktop and adding/removing mp3's and playlists.  I'll need to get an external antenna to get any real range out of it.  The distance from my driveway to the house is about all it likes to do!

I want to add an LCD and wireless keyboard sometime... but that's when space, time, and money will allow.  I have no clue where I would put the screen.  My car's already cramped as it is and I don't want to go cutting into anything on a new car.


Edit:  To answer your question about the FM transmitter...  You really don't have to worry about any interferance because they're barely powerful enough to reach from your seat to your antenna.  Some people have good luck with them, some don't. I've never had any luck with them.  The sound quality is way to low for my enjoyment but YMMV.  I ended up building an interface that simulates a CD changer in my car and used the CD changer input on the back of my Head unit in my car and fed the sound card into that.  You will have a lot better luck if you use auxillary inputs on the front or back of your radio, if you have them.


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 13, 2002)

Yeah my CD players doesn't have any input jack on the front. Do they normally have something inside that I could use, maybe splice into? I agree that hardwired would be best.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 13, 2002)

what kind of CD player do you have?


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 13, 2002)

it's a pioneer cd player, has a mode for a cd changer, if i had one. so i guess there would be something back there.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *it's a pioneer cd player, has a mode for a cd changer, if i had one. so i guess there would be something back there. *



Depending on the model it might have aux inputs in the back.  Some do, some don't.  If you want to use the CD changer you will have to get an adapter that changes from P-Bus (Pioneer's proprietary CD changer Bus format) to RCA.  I've seen a few of these in local stereo shops.  

If you don't have the aux inputs and don't want to pay out for the adapter your only option would be to hard wire the inputs to the in side of the preamp on your deck unit.  Believe me, that option isn't too fun.  I did that to a friends stock head unit. (he didn't want to swap out to an aftermarket)

The drawback to this is that whatever you are running through the sound card will overlay with whatever other inputs the radio is recieving.  To counter act this you need to burn a blank CD to put into the CD player so that you will have a clean audio base to add to.


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 16, 2002)

A stereo with aux input is the only way to go. I spent $150 on a new stereo for my car that has an aux input port. Sounds great and I'm done! My iPod sleeps inside with me (well, not _with_ me, although we are getting very close...). I _would_ like to find a shorter cable though, 6 foot is the shortest I've been able to find at the local Radio Shack, I'd like to have a nice 3 footer. Guess I'll have to special order.


----------



## Jason (Oct 16, 2002)

bigbadbill

what stereo did you get, is the input in front? how does the ipod hook into it? etc etc

ive been looking for something like this, i want to get an ipod, but i do more driving than anything else so i wanted to take it with me in my car..


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 16, 2002)

I chose the Aiwa Mp3/CD player with aux input which also plays Mp3 CD's ($150 before tax at Best Buy). The input is on the removable face. My iPod plugs in via a 1/8" (3.5mm) to 1/8" (3.5mm) cable ($3 at radio shack).  I can even use my iPod's inline remote.


----------



## twister (Oct 16, 2002)

I just use iRock to beam the sound into the radio.  It's cheap, easy, and good enough for me.

Twister


----------



## pnx_8x (Oct 16, 2002)

They have the color cases at the compusa I go to.  They have the clear and the light blue colors currently.


----------



## Jason (Oct 16, 2002)

what type of sound does that stereo out put? i forget what my pioneer is...

and i guess the next question is... whats iRock? 

im so damned ignorant


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *what type of sound does that stereo out put? i forget what my pioneer is...
> 
> and i guess the next question is... whats iRock?
> ...



I believe it's an FM transmitter.  You plug it in to the pod and it transmits the audio over an unused FM channel


----------



## twister (Oct 16, 2002)

Yep iRock is for those of us who don't care to wire our car or buy expensive gear.  Just go to the store, get one for $30 and your jammin.

http://www.myirock.com/players/irock300w.htm

Twister


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 16, 2002)

100 watts per channel and no loss of sound quality (like with a tape adapter). How is the iRock? Does it lose any quality? Can you still use the remote? Do you ever get interference?

I'd really like to get an iRock too, it would be easy to play my iPod in friends cars or stereos with no cables.


----------



## Jason (Oct 16, 2002)

i guess now the question is.... how good does it work, and what happens if those fm frequencies are taken by channels in your city?

looks nifty though


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 16, 2002)

It all depends, for some people they work great.  For me, they lacked the sound quality that I enjoy out of my stereo.  I guess I'm probably pretty picky when it comes to music though.

The frequency is user tunable.  they tend to give you a few choices to use.


----------



## Jason (Oct 16, 2002)

well does it sound comparable to burning converted mp3s onto a cd (like say 128 turned into an audio cd)? or does it sound like radio?


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 16, 2002)

so now there are some differing views on the fm transmitters- i'd like to know from people who've used them whether or not they have good quality sound, how long the batteries last, and how well do they work in a big clogged up city?

thanks.

ps my digital camera came with a cable to let you plug it into the tv. The jack also happens to fit the ipod, and rca jacks on my stereo. So I use it when I am hooking the pod up to the home stereo, and I guess I'd use it for the car as well, if  it came to that. The cable is about 3ft long.


----------



## twister (Oct 16, 2002)

I like my iRock.  I live in minneapolis and it works just fine.  There is some interferance but it happens in places i don't travle often.  Like wearhouse districts.  Downtown it's fine.  I think the quality is as good as a clear radio station.  However you do have to turn up the radio.  In transmittion the sound level goes down.  Not sure why.  Also i got tired of buying batteries because i use it a lot, so i got re-chargable ones. 

Not sure if this will work but heres a link to my iPod in my car with iRock

http://twistermc.com/MM4432/gallery2/index.php?currDir=./Mac&pageType=image&image=IPODCar.jpg

Twister


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BuddahBobb _
> *well does it sound comparable to burning converted mp3s onto a cd (like say 128 turned into an audio cd)? or does it sound like radio? *



I'd say it's slightly better than radio.

As far as using these in a congested city,  you really don't have to worry about it.  These units are barely able to transmit from it's location to your car's antenna.  To get cross talk between units on the same frequency a friend and I had to park our cars litteraly inches away from each other.  Other than that we never had any problems.


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 16, 2002)

whatabout battery life? i wish someone like dr bott or another accessory maker would do a combo ipod charger/fm transmitter so that batteries would not need to be part of the equation.


----------



## Jason (Oct 16, 2002)

slightly better than radio eh.. hmmm 

i dunno if its for me then, i like cd or close to quality sound, i cant stand radio actually...


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *whatabout battery life? *



 I really can't comment on battery life.  I built an adapter that converted the 12v source from my car to the 3v that I needed to run the unit.  

I would think that it should last for quite a long time.  it shoudn't take much energy to transmit at the level the FM transmitters do.


----------



## Jason (Oct 16, 2002)

i would have to figure out a way to make this all look nice in my car without wires and doo hickies flying all over the place lol

i think i just said doo hickies...

yep... i did

*walks away in shame*


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 16, 2002)

I agree, I want "the total package". That's why I am considering just wiring it into the stereo, but I need to find out how to do this, or who will do it the cheapest.


----------



## Jason (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *Laotse Lou...*



smart ass


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 17, 2002)

i am going to bestbuy tomorrow to see what i can see.


----------



## boi (Oct 17, 2002)

vehicle HU -> rca  : http://www.rcainput.com/Merchant2/merchant.mv?


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *That's why I am considering just wiring it into the stereo, but I need to find out how to do this, or who will do it the cheapest. *




Have you seen this?:

Sony Audio Connecting Cable

"Sony's RK-G129 Audio Connecting Cable connects the iPod to your stereo's amplifier. Oxygen-Free Copper for golden sound." $5.95


----------



## boi (Oct 17, 2002)

that just looks like an RCA -> 1/8" adapter to me. not very useful unless you've got a nice amp with RCA out. blitzsafe also makes a CD->RCA converter if your HU has a slot for a CD changer.


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 17, 2002)

Damn Boi  you're right, I didn't look at the photo very close. It _is_ just an RCA to 1/8", I thought that was some cool new plug at the end but it's just an image representing your amp. Sorry.


----------



## Jason (Oct 17, 2002)

pot is good for your vision apparently


----------



## bigbadbill (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm still studying that theory!


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 17, 2002)

> _Originally posted by boi _
> * blitzsafe also makes a CD->RCA converter if your HU has a slot for a CD changer. *



There are many CD to RCA adapters out there.  you do have to make sure that the one you buy is compatable with the interface you are trying to bring the audio in through.  One that will work with a Pioneer unit will not work with a Kenwood unit, etc...


----------



## dave17lax (Oct 18, 2002)

well i don't have an amp, other than the one that is in the stereo itself. if the cd player has some jacks in the back, all i would need to do is take it out and plug it in, then run the wires out somehow.


----------



## boi (Oct 19, 2002)

if you've got the stock HU, i'll re-direct you to the site i listed above-- (rcainput.com)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=509131

check that out. i'm going to do that to my GTI as soon as i can afford the cash for that cd->rca converter. it's quite expensive =P.


----------



## plastic (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bigbadbill _
> *I'm still studying that theory!  *



Don't have to work too hard on that theory. Practical analysis is the proper way to determine the results of the test. According to the experts.


----------



## michaelsanford (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dave17lax _
> *my "dream" is to mount my ipod in my car somehow (like in the dashboard or near the cd player), then go on a month long road trip. has anyone done this or something similar? please post pics. *



I've been thinking about this a lot too...

An idea: go to a RadioShack or similar that sells universal cellular phone dash mounts. These, since they're 'universal', are usually quite wide and work by squeezing the two sides of the phone (like a vice).

Perhaps you can find one that's wide enough to fit your ipod?


----------



## plastic (Oct 19, 2002)

There are car kits for PDAs, look for those universal "one size fits all" holders and your woes be gone. I have seen a few of these at the local PDA shops.


----------



## Rhino_G3 (Oct 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plastic _
> *I have seen a few of these at the local PDA shops. *



Specialty PDA shops?  Wow,  these baby's must be really popular in your area!


----------



## boi (Oct 20, 2002)

www.panavise.com for all your ipod mounting needs. custom mounts for specific cars-- looks built in, but no drilling required. the mounts and the actual holders are sold separately and they have holders that will fit the ipod.


----------



## plastic (Oct 20, 2002)

There you go! What I was saying in the earlier post...

boi, thanks.


----------



## twister (Oct 20, 2002)

I've got one of those but i use it at work to hold my iPod up.  In my car i just use a case with a swivle snap on the back then on my car i have a little holder that's about an inch tall and only a 1/4" or less wide.  You hardly even see it.

Twister


----------

